# Search for Missing Money.



## Robert59 (Mar 28, 2021)

https://www.missingmoney.com/en/Property/Search

https://www.treasurydirect.gov/indiv/tools/tools_treasuryhunt.htm

Search for unclaimed accounts in Canada: ucbswww.bank-banque-canada.ca

Search for unclaimed accounts in British Columbia: unclaimedpropertybc.ca

*Swiss Bank Accounts*
For dormant accounts visit: www.dormantaccounts.ch

*Australia Unclaimed Property Website*
Search for unclaimed accounts in Australia:  ASIC find unclaimed money

*Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC)*
This site contains unclaimed funds for insured deposits or for dividend checks issued which were undeliverable or never cashed: FDIC Unclaimed Funds


----------

